# Need Help Identifying Revolver or any other info



## waynehelm (Feb 1, 2012)

Need Help Identifying Revolver or any other company info or worth
it is a 32 cal
only markings STERLING on top
Great Grandfather bought it in New York around 1910
he had heard there were indians out west 
he settleled in North Dakota
Thanks

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o14/waynehelm/Gun/DSC08828.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o14/waynehelm/Gun/DSC08833.jpg


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello from North Dakota!

This is all the info I could find on your gun.

gundersonmilitaria.com - "Sterling" .32 caliber revolver

GunBroker.com Message Forums - 32 Sterling Pistol

Item:9352104 Sterling Arms Corporation Sterling 32 Rimfire Spur Trigger Revolver For Sale at GunAuction.com


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

32 caliber "suicide special" revolver? mmm? I wonder how it got that name? And I'm not too sure if I like the sound of that one? I've heard of "saturday night special", but suicide special? I wouldn't attempt to fire it until I knew how it got that moniker. Perhaps as the settlers were moving out west and before the indians could scalp em alive they'd have the sterling 32 as a last resort? Or perhaps in the day where everyone was packing you'd shoot a guy with that 32 and he'd whip out his Colt 45 Peacemaker.


----------



## waynehelm (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks all
more info than i found in 3 hours of looking
pays to know what you are doing i guess


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks to be a cheap copy of the colt new line. many if these types of guns were made in small factories and store/house branded (you could get your store name on them if you bought enough).

sterling appears to be a house brand for many different makers and stores


----------

